# Setting a planted tank. need some Advice



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

hi everyone,
i am new to the City and i have got a small 10 gallon tank. i intend to make it a planted tank. 
back in India i used to use ADA amazonia II soil for my planted tanks. i know that it is tough to get it here or it is too expensive to buy.

now the plants which i want to grow are Hemianthus callitrichoides cuba/dwarf hairgrass so i would need some real good soil for that. 

kindly suggest what soil shall i choose?? i was looking at a few soils from the Fluorite brand at the big Als store. there were lots of variety of there but which one shall i get so that i can grow my Hemianthus cuba well along with the hairgrass?

i'll be grateful if i can get any advice on the soil i should go for. i have other questions to ask too and i will ask them once the thread progresses.

Regards,
M.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any of them will work, actually. I have had success growing HC in normal flourite, but also flourite sand.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Darkblade48. i am buying fuuorite black as it will contrast good with the green plants. thanks a lot.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah I grow both HC and dwarf hair grass on seachem fluorite... no problem at all.


----------

